# Risha, Pramod



## pramod05bc

Hi there. I need some translation help.

 How is the name RISHA and the name PRAMOD written in Hebrew script?

 I got it translated in Babylon. The translation goes like this.
Risha - רישה 

Pramod - פראמוד

 I am not sure if these transaltions are  correct.

 Please help. 

 Thanks in advance.


----------



## amikama

Both are correct


----------



## pramod05bc

Thank you for your reply

I have another question...

 Can you tell me what is each character known and its name?

 For example this character is  ר is "resh."

 Like wise can you tell me the name of each alphabet in both the names.

I am actually looking to these names in calligraphy and I am finding it difficult to recognize these letter when written in calligraphy.

thanks again in advance..


----------



## amikama

ריש - ר - resh
יוד - י - yud/yod
שין - ש - shin
הא - ה - he

פא - פ - pe
ריש - ר - resh
אלף - א - alef
מם - מ - mem
וו - ו - vav
דלת - ד - dalet


----------



## pramod05bc

Thank you.


----------



## pramod05bc

From the above discussion, can someone help  me with the letter "shin" - 
 ש
In the name "Risha" does this letter have a dot and if yes then can u let me know the correct position of the dot on this letter.


----------



## elroy

The dot is optional.  If you want to use it, it goes above the letter and to the right: *שׁ*.


----------



## pramod05bc

Thanks a million Elroy. When i saw that my thread has been replied by you on my gmail, i thought i again did some mistakes while posting my reply. You guys are very helpful. Thanks a lot again.


----------

